# MBTI Hunger Games: Who Would Win?



## pinkoctopus (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, my mind was spacing out the other day and I began to think "What would happen if we got one of all the sixteen MBTI types, put them in an arena, and forced them to kill each other until only one victor is left?"

Hmmmm... your opinions on which type would win and why?

Oh, and for those of you who haven't read the Hunger Games yet: the arena is basically a huge forest / meadow area that is stocked with food, supplies, and animals. So it would be like a strategy game in a sense, except there are no respawns. Haha.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

My guess: ISTP


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 1, 2012)

ENFP- we'd charm the others into letting us live until we were the only one left


----------



## asewland (Mar 5, 2012)

ENTP- We'd invent an awesome new weapon that would end the Games in 10 minutes.


----------



## Seahawk (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmm... I'd have to say ENTJ. Or maybe ENTP. 
Haha, I'm INFP and I don't think I would fare too well. Not to say anything negative about other's of my type, though.


----------



## Rayos (Mar 28, 2012)

If it were like the _Hunger Games_, then we'd get a two week period of training. I would use this time, inbetween training, to researchthe other types. With that knowlegde, I'd play them all like a fiddle.roud: Wait, will there be two of each type? If there are, that makes it that much harder.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

ENTJ.
They have Se and probably a good sense of direction and good sense of what's around them. 
They're good at strategy.
They think ahead. 
They're charming.

or
ESTP.
They have Se " " " ". 
They're probably good at inventing and using tools.
They're charming.

Probably not an F type because they might get emotionally attached. I'm stereotyping here.

I'm an INTP, and the only way I could win the Hunger Games is with my superior hide and seek skills (mostly hiding skills) and with the fact that I usually don't notice hunger.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

ISTP
They do that shit for fun.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

ESTP. Se, so they'll notice what's going on around them. Ti, so they can analyse what other people are doing, and rationalise killing somebody. Fe might be a slight hindrance. Ni might help them to figure out other people's plans. On second thoughts, perhaps an ISTP might do better than an ESTP.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd worm my way into everybody's hearts. I'd become friends with everyone and start a rebellion. ^^ Haha. And then I'd realize that the folks in the capitol are really all just in need of a psychologist, so I'd take on that role and make everything a happy, peaceful place.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Me, no questions asked.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

ISTP seems reasonable, but I still think an ESTP would do better just because how one does in the games depends very much on whether or not one gets sponsors. I think extraverts would do better in that area. ESTPs tend to be very charming (compared to ISTPs, who have inferior Fe). ISTPs are often seen as awkward or even stuck up.


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't want to seem like a cocky SOB on this one, but I'll do it anyway. 

ISTP in hunger games:

I: Strong listener, don't need people to survive. Covert operations. Quiet mofos.
S: Very in tune with their senses, great attention to details, LOVES nature, crazy survival instinct.
T: When it comes to survival...don't give a *@$& who dies. (This one can be universal) Pokerface - can't see their emotions, can't be figured out. 
P: Very unpredictable, very perceptive and adaptive to situations on the fly. Strikes at the moment nobody see coming. See all sorts of possibilities of their foes. (almost paranoid)

Well obviously, I'm bending this into my favor. 
I'm sure other types can find their versions of how they can win in hunger games. As they say, there's more than one way to skin a cat. Step right up! Don't be shy!


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

TheOwl said:


> ISTP seems reasonable, but I still think an ESTP would do better just because *how one does in the games depends very much on whether or not one gets sponsors*. I think extraverts would do better in that area. ESTPs tend to be very charming (compared to ISTPs, who have inferior Fe). ISTPs are often seen as awkward or even stuck up.


Explain? :curious:


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't N's in general have trouble with their environment sometimes?
Just one slip on their part... BAM! Arrow to the faaaacccceeee

I feel either of xSTP would be a good bet.
That Se/Ti combo would be perfect and deadly for this type of scenario.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

MrShatter said:


> Explain? :curious:


Sometimes the sponsors will make sure the contestants that they are sponsoring get things such as health care packs or food if they are injured or can't access food easily.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

MrShatter said:


> Explain? :curious:


The whole reason the characters had to show off for judges in the beginning was to get a high ranking and be liked. They had stylists so they could be pretty and likable. Obviously, they don't care about being liked by the other contestants who will kill them regardless, but sponsors saved lives (for example, when Katniss needed medicine, sponsors sent it to her purely because they liked her personality and abilities).

Towards the beginning of the film, I remember Haymitch Abernathy telling Katniss that the way to win is to be liked. Although, I can't remember the exact quote.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 6, 2010)

FWIW I would think ISTJ *cough*. If this is pure survival, its you against the world, 100% of the game is played out in the mind. Introverts have more than enough practice inside their head. S for obvious reasons--attention to detail, and J for coming up with a plan to win. E's would be driven crazy, N's would probably get confused and wonder what's really going on, F's would have a hard time wrapping their heads around the whole paradigm (Again, think 100% mind games... emotions play heavily against ones mind), and P's would have no game plan. 

Disclaimer: I'm hard-core stereotyping here... but then again we are talking about "hunger games", so cut me a break.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't really think this is too much related to type to be honest. A lot of these functions to me seem secondary to brute strength, getting resources, having weapons, food and evading obstacles that the government would force on you like rabid dogs, firestorms, killing bugs and other things. That's not really type oriented. 

Who can survive in their environment? 
Who can get sponsors? 
Who can kill others? 
Who can be smart enough to take tools to make their life easier? 
Etc. 

I would say any person of any type could succeed in various areas.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Arrow said:


> I don't really think this is too much related to type to be honest. A lot of these functions to me seem secondary to brute strength, getting resources, having weapons, food and evading obstacles that the government would force on you like rabid dogs, firestorms, killing bugs and other things. That's not really type oriented.
> 
> Who can survive in their environment?
> Who can get sponsors?
> ...


You're exactly right, but thinking like that isn't fun


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> *Extraverted Delusion said: I think you're trying to say that because the ISFP is so unassuming and not to be taken as a threat.
> 
> *To which you reply with: No, you're not paying attention and making that up to prove a point.
> 
> ...


No, you're making stuff up to not lose the argument.

Me saying ISFP prefers to play a more defensive role = True
Me saying ISFP isn't to be taken seriously = False
Me implying that ISFP prefers being opportunistic over tactical = True



Extraverted Delusion said:


> You said: *The ISTP has to think one step ahead to fully utilize Ti, and as such has to make assumptions.*
> 
> I don't understand this, *would the ISFP have to feel one step ahead to fully utilize Fi as well?* Are you assuming that Ti "slows" down the ISTP, please explain yourself here. If this is a battle of second-rate speed, why would you think that internal feelings pose as a more effective judgement of a life-or-death scenario compared to logical analysis?


That's the error you're making - Fi tells an ISFP to go from A to Z, but how is "for the future to decide". If a logic plan fails then readjustments are necessary. ISTP and ISFP attack the same problem from different angels, but both have good improvisational skills due to a strong Se.

Fi fuels the situational improvisation from Se, where as Ti more or less tells Se what to do. If Ti's plan fails, readjustments are necessary, which very logically takes longer time than to just rely solely on the situation at hand.



Extraverted Delusion said:


> You said: *ISTP wants to take control of the opponent
> ISFP wants to make sure that no one takes control over them *
> 
> The second applies for both, although an ISTP can live this realistically in their lives as well whereas an ISFP is likely to fall victim to their habits and internal turmoil.


How? There is no internal conflict for the ISFP in a lethal fight, option 1) win or 2) loose. an ISFP will employ everything in their immediate surrounding to overpower a threatening force.

Same may be true for an ISTP as well, but by your logic an ISTP ought to have more internal conflict as to decide which way to attack a problem is logically favorable. Would A be better than B in this scenario? Or is C more likely to present a favorable outcome? This is the strength and weakness of the ISTP, if a flawed tactic is employed an ISFP who remains alert reacts instinctively and exploits that weakness to their advantage. If the ISTPs tactic is powerful however (which they often are), the ISFP may find herself in a corner.



Extraverted Delusion said:


> You said: *ISTP goes to any length to intimidate
> ISFP goes to any length to not be intimidated*
> 
> An ESTP will go at any length to intimidate, an ISTP will in fact, not. And again with the second statement, applicable to ISTP as well.


Yes? Well, an ISFP can think one step ahead as well, so what's your point?



Extraverted Delusion said:


> You said: *Nothing indulges fear as effectively as a person that doesn't respond to intimidation. I'd even argue that ISFP has the best poker face.*
> 
> Tom Dwan arguably has the best and most consistent poker face. He's an IxTJ as speculated on the interwebs . Poker is also absolutely loaded with xSTPs and NPs.
> 
> ...


I'll give you that side point.

Main point - ISFP prefer reading the body of a person over the face, and as such being less affected by facial expressions and can see through intimidation attempts easier (if body doesn't move it's understood as unauthentic), compared to ISTP that generally prefers reading a persons eyes.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Worriedfunction said:


> Primary amongst them is the ability to rationalise murder and break away from societal values of life. If you can turn someone into just an obstacle and you can ignore the value of life, or rather convince yourself to not understand it's value, then you could kill pretty much anyone.
> 
> Obviously a knowledge of survival skills.


You just described a lack of Fe, which my opponent Inguz here just clicked thanks to


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> But we are talking about book-value MBTI types, do you not see how the question was formed? Typically speaking, an ISTP will "outdo" an ISFP with such a competition. The issue here is that not everybody has a universally formed understanding of each type and may weight their subjective bias in the direction of another type that they are either a) more familiar with, b) know someone in real life who is competent AS that type, or c) whatever other personal reasons. When you are asked the question "which MBTI type", you are referring to the MBTI type -- hence the description fully validates all reasoning, and the "official" description is the only legitimate means of argument.... unless you provide a disclaimer.
> 
> Comparatively, the ISTP is more adept at risk taking behaviour and seems to be in touch with nature a little more. The ISFP is almost equally as competitive, but perhaps will lack the strategic foresight. Its really a matter of what you pair the Se with, as Se is better "controlled" when its primary is a rational function.


 
What was originally stated:

"What would happen if we got one of all the sixteen MBTI types, put them in an arena, and forced them to kill each other until only one victor is left?"

Hmmmm... your opinions on which type would win and why?

There's nothing stated there about prototypical type or average type. You're choosing to interpret her words from your perspective and I'm choosing to interpret her words from mine. Having real world examples is a more realistic way of understanding personalities, beyond the common stereotypes. Have you actually even seen The Hunger Games?


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> You just described a lack of Fe, which my opponent Inguz here just clicked thanks to


Yeah I suppose, that's covered by the societal value part, certainly. But the rest of that paragraph can also apply to Fi.

Afterall as someone recently reminded me, everyone has Fe or Fi in there somewhere amongst the 4 strongest functions.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I vote ISTP to win.


Funnily enough, when I watched the movie, the first
type I thought Katniss might be was ISTP...still
thinking so, actually.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Inguz said:


> Sure you are, but *How* (practically, not theoretically) are you going to achieve that?


Practically? I'll be armed and ready to kill, obviously. What else is there to do? Oh and I'll utilize my general paranoia effectively.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I would think an ISTP would do best. I feel like an introvert would fare better, but I guess it depends on the individual more than type.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Practically? I'll be armed and ready to kill, obviously. What else is there to do? Oh and I'll utilize my general paranoia effectively.


 Armed with what?


----------



## sundown (Feb 24, 2012)

Haha ISTP's going to mess everyone up.


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

Actually, in some cases skill, brains and adaptability don't even matter. It's all about luck.
The following are spoilers from the second book.

* *




In Haymitch's game the water (and fruit?) was poisoned. Anyone who found water first would seem to be at the advantage, only to find out their efficiency just got them killed. Also, if the force field didn't repel, the girl didn't throw the ax, or if it reflected in a different direction, Haymitch would have died.



Plus the Game Makers can pretty much control the entire thing. The fire ball thing is one example.

* *




Katniss would have died if Thresh didn't 1)show up and 2)let her go and Cato may very well have killed Katniss and Peeta if the Mutts didn't show up.


 Book 1 spoilers


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry, I decided that my posts are not as on-topic as I thought. So I didn't want to post.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

ISTP would win.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

As an ENTJ, I think I would do well, right up until the ENFP I had saved for last had to go.

Just kidding... mostly...


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Inguz said:


> Me saying ISFP isn't to be taken seriously = False


Lmfao you're absolutely lost, I kind of laughed at your interpretation of this here. What I said was not that the ISFP isn't to be taken seriously, but the ISFP *wants* to not be taken seriously as it provides them with their own unique advantage.




Inguz said:


> That's the error you're making - Fi tells an ISFP to go from A to Z, but how is "for the future to decide". If a logic plan fails then readjustments are necessary. ISTP and ISFP attack the same problem from different angels, but both have good improvisational skills due to a strong Se.
> 
> Fi fuels the situational improvisation from Se, where as Ti more or less tells Se what to do. If Ti's plan fails, readjustments are necessary, which very logically takes longer time than to just rely solely on the situation at hand.


So you're saying that the ISFP is stubbornly approaching this battle with some sort of emotional investment and that Ti would place second to this? What happens when the situation gets worse for the one with Fi? Is the ISFP bearing a more flexible improvisation to handling the battle than the ISTP, which judges the situation accordingly and objectively? For sure, an ISFP may actually be more hungry to survive and not be taken over, but what about his ability to flex and adapt to situations when his emotional investment turns into something short of him reaching his goal? This is where Ti+Se is more adept at treating the situation at hand objectively, rather than following through with a one-sided approach and not accepting that losses can always be compensated if you outthink your opponent.

If the ISFP is to be rattled by a single punch, you would be able to indicate that by some measure, he is unstable. Stability and self control has been one of the most important virtues to any great fighter. You treat the fight as a sandbox and separate your identity or personal affiliation with anything.




Inguz said:


> How? There is no internal conflict for the ISFP in a lethal fight, option 1) win or 2) loose. an ISFP will employ everything in their immediate surrounding to overpower a threatening force.


Ok, so clearly we have identified a weakness, and that weakness is that the ISFP refuses to lose. This emotional trigger is likely to be the cause of their potential demise and where they begin to make mistakes. Remember, they lack a Thinking function, so if the battle turns sour, they have no stable means of analyzing on-the-fly comparatively to an ISTP.



Inguz said:


> Same may be true for an ISTP as well, but by your logic an ISTP ought to have more internal conflict as to decide which way to attack a problem is logically favorable. Would A be better than B in this scenario? Or is C more likely to present a favorable outcome? This is the strength and weakness of the ISTP, if a flawed tactic is employed an ISFP who remains alert reacts instinctively and exploits that weakness to their advantage. If the ISTPs tactic is powerful however (which they often are), the ISFP may find herself in a corner.


No.

Just...no. 

You're misrepresenting a thinking function and assuming it takes longer to "calculate" movements. If by your logic this is true, then it is also in fact true that Se is only providing the ISFP with his actual real-world skills in a battle and that his Fi acts as his pre-rendered focus and motivation.

The matter is that both are being pitted in a competition where their lives are in danger. Ti does not reason that it is _unnecessary_ to fight, nor does it have a "lesser" extent of explaining to the ISTP that this is a life or death situation. Fi would drive the ISFPs instantaneous movements, to which a calculated one (supplementing Se) would in fact prevail objectively.




Inguz said:


> Yes? Well, an ISFP can think one step ahead as well, so what's your point?


Yeah, that's Se. Both of them have Se.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

aus2020 said:


> What was originally stated:
> 
> "What would happen if we got one of all the sixteen MBTI types, put them in an arena, and forced them to kill each other until only one victor is left?"
> 
> ...


Exactly, we are selecting from a criteria based on the philosophies and teachings of the 16 types, not your personal account. The issue is to be treated objectively by correlating what personality types and their associated functions are more applicable in this tournament. Anecdotal and personal account are useless here, as the question is particularly informing all forum participants that it is BASED on the 16 types inventory.

How are real world examples a better determinant for answering a question like this? MBTI and Jung is a concretely based, objective analysis at real-world personality types compiled into a very specific, universal understanding of each. When you use personal account and judgement, you skew what the idea of each type is about because we are all NOT perfect at judging each scenario accurately. There is some light at the end of the tunnel though! We can informally expand and provide reasoning pending the release of objectivity by providing a disclaimer that states we are in fact NOT aligning with Myers-Briggs and Jung entirely and that our arguments should be more malleable than they are objective.

Please folks, if you are using "personal experience", copy and paste this text prior to posting here:

_*I, (insert username here) hereby recognize that the following is a personal account based solely on the expansion of previously aforementioned methodology belonging to Isabel Briggs-Myers and Carl Gustav Jung, and is a fictional representation applicable to such fictional situations. I will abide by my anecdotal evidence and treat it merely as entertainment value, for it is to be merely validated as such. If I do not abide by the fictional means of representation, I shall forfeit my stance if by request the bearer of the objective aforementioned methodology strikes down my personal account.

Signed, * 

*(insert username here).*_

Now go ahead, and make assumptions. You're safe.


----------



## FlatteringlyDerisive (Dec 7, 2011)

Simply, the INTJ would win because he said so.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

This is getting sidetracked, so I'll just cut the crap and focus on the important part.



Extraverted Delusion said:


> Ok, so clearly we have identified a weakness, and that weakness is that the ISFP refuses to lose. This emotional trigger is likely to be the cause of their potential demise and where they begin to make mistakes. Remember, they lack a Thinking function, so if the battle turns sour, they have no stable means of analyzing on-the-fly comparatively to an ISTP.


 I'm still claiming that ISTP is a more likely victor than ISFP. I never argued on that part, you are making that up.

Of course ISFP has a thinking function, were you born yesterday? That's like saying that ENTP doesn't have any sensor, and therefore can't remember any facts and therefore are useless as lawyers... That means, ISFP do have Te to analyze with.

You're seriously underestimating Fi as a judge in scenarios like this. It's not _as good as *Ti*_, and I've already admitted to that. My point is: You're underestimating ISFP.

I never questioned xSTP as the safest bet to win Hunger Games, it's you that made me your _"opponent"_ and think that I do, when I never did. I separate object from the subject. I constantly do that, like how I have two ratings on Black Swan, one objective and one subjective. Subjective it's -1/5 (I never want to see it ever again) and Objective it's a clear 5/5 (maybe the best film ever made). This is commonplace for me, saying that you underestimate ISFP is my personal objective estimation that doesn't conflict everyone else's objective estimation that xSTP is most likely to win.

Bear Grylls, that's an xSFP for you.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Inguz said:


> Armed with what?


That depends. I'd prefer a knife/sword or a gun. Or both.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Inguz said:


> This is getting sidetracked, so I'll just cut the crap and focus on the important part.
> 
> 
> I'm still claiming that ISTP is a more likely victor than ISFP. I never argued on that part, you are making that up.
> ...


Fi is not active when Te is active, hence the lack of thinking function, especially if you're arguing for the ISFP's use of said function. So yes, they lack the function. The same applies to Ne + Si. They are contradictory functions and cannot operate together. And yes, I was born yesterday, therefore my skin is smoother than yours.

Nobody's underestimating ISFP when its clearly being compared to ISTP. A feeling function does not warrant a better will for survival, even in all potential survival situations, rather, it provides the person with an animalistic hunger to survive. The inherent _want_ for survival does not necessitate for more effective survival, it just means that somebody has seriously emotionally invested themselves in something.

On par with your opinion that ISTPs are in fact more adept at survival in such a scenario is contradicted a couple of times on your part in this thread, where you toss out examples of ISFPs and their skillset and hope that somebody expands on that and potentially proves it correct -- naturally because you belong to this subgroup of people. At this point, you're utilizing a half-answer to your advantage, scaling back in the argument, and bringing up a point late in the argument which you did not make clear as we debated both type's competence. 

Objectively, you understand that the ISTP is the likely victor. Subjectively, you'd prefer it not to be this way. It bleeds through your posts.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ikari_T said:


> Sorry, I decided that my posts are not as on-topic as I thought. So I didn't want to post.


I would say your posts are on topic. I think they're relevant from a sensor perspective and if you don't wish to make any more posts in this thread, you can message me. I'm still interested in your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## dcclxxii (Apr 18, 2012)

Inguz said:


> But an Se-user, namely ISTP would have the benefit of Ti+Se and the benefit of Ni-hunches. Se is *the* cognitive function for adapting fast in a material environment, which ENTJ to use quite a lot. I agree that ENTJ would probably be one of the better in Hunger Games, but realistically it should fall on an S-type.


As I mentioned NTs use intuition, yes intuition, and this function is for critical situations, STs are suitable for normal situation that refers to the past experiences or present environment, this perspective include tactical thinking, but me as an ENTJ know that victory brings by strategy and tactics , and I am master of them , I have an ability to grasp complex situation in critical levels of game .
I planed a long term strategy that STs can not handle it and use situational tactics in practical steps,This so simple when you have 50$,indeed you have 20$ too.
I don want judge about types, every types have specific abilities but when a type known as Leader or Evil overlord this means he or she has ability to control and dominate others.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

dcclxxii said:


> As I mentioned NTs use intuition, yes intuition, and this function is for critical situations, STs are suitable for normal situation that refers to the past experiences or present environment, this perspective include tactical thinking, but me as an ENTJ know that victory brings by strategy and tactics , and I am master of them , I have an ability to grasp complex situation in critical levels of game .
> I planed a long term strategy that STs can not handle it and use situational tactics in practical steps,This so simple when you have 50$,indeed you have 20$ too.
> I don want judge about types, every types have specific abilities but when a type known as Leader or Evil overlord this means he or she has ability to control and dominate others.


 I don't question ENTJs ability at strategics, as ISFP my shadow type is ENTJ so I know very well what you are writing about, it's pretty damn satisfying to see a game progress along your well thought-out strategy (though, my strategies often have logical holes in them as a result of inferior Te :laughing.

Ti+Se will win over Te+Ni in Hunger Games, while you're envisioning the future the ISTP will pull the rug under your feet. ISTP has 1) Ti to compare situations logically to how they worked out in the past lightning fast (subconscious process) 2) react instinctively in the present, good spatial awareness, fine motor dexterity, apply tactics and 3) a bit of Ni for good measure to foresee consequences, creativity and intuitive hunches. It's perfect for Hunger Games.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

The other night, I watched the movie Collateral, where Tom Cruise acts as the ISTP 3 assassin Vincent. Vincent's plan is quite simple, get a taxi driver to drive him around town so he can assassinate various criminals and then frame the killings on the taxi driver. Unfortunately, he happens to get Jamie Foxx who plays the part of Max as his taxi driver. One would think that a six year veteran contract killer could easily control a ten year veteran taxi driver. However, that's not quite what happens. Se serves Vincent well in the use of knives, guns or martial arts. All his movements are smooth, efficient and effective. However, Vincent's weakness is his over confidence, as well as his limited social skills in dealing with Max. He switches between Ti with his unemotional, detached indifference about his killings and inferior Fe when he ingratiates himself, trying to pretend that he has Max's best interests at heart. All that does is freak out Max even further and increase his escape attempts. ISTP's are not imbued with supernatural powers, they have their advantages as well as their disadvantages.


----------



## dcclxxii (Apr 18, 2012)

Inguz said:


> I don't question ENTJs ability at strategics, as ISFP my shadow type is ENTJ so I know very well what you are writing about, it's pretty damn satisfying to see a game progress along your well thought-out strategy (though, my strategies often have logical holes in them as a result of inferior Te :laughing.
> 
> Ti+Se will win over Te+Ni in Hunger Games, while you're envisioning the future the ISTP will pull the rug under your feet. ISTP has 1) Ti to compare situations logically to how they worked out in the past lightning fast (subconscious process) 2) react instinctively in the present, good spatial awareness, fine motor dexterity, apply tactics and 3) a bit of Ni for good measure to foresee consequences, creativity and intuitive hunches. It's perfect for Hunger Games.


ok man smile ....roud:


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

I definitely think a **TP would win. 

Personally, I would lie low during most of the games. I'd put on an act of gentleness, femininity, and innocence in front of the judges to get sponsors. The Hunger Games is on television, correct? At the end of the day, if anyone was announced dead, I would sob to get sympathy from sponsors. I would dread meeting anyone and rely on procuring/stealing food and other useful items. I think I would rely on turning people against each other subtly. I would kill people without face-to-face interaction. I'd probably drop nightlock or any other poisonous food around areas in which I know they go through.


----------



## dcclxxii (Apr 18, 2012)

Inguz said:


> I don't question ENTJs ability at strategics, as ISFP my shadow type is ENTJ so I know very well what you are writing about, it's pretty damn satisfying to see a game progress along your well thought-out strategy (though, my strategies often have logical holes in them as a result of inferior Te :laughing.
> 
> Ti+Se will win over Te+Ni in Hunger Games, while you're envisioning the future the ISTP will pull the rug under your feet. ISTP has 1) Ti to compare situations logically to how they worked out in the past lightning fast (subconscious process) 2) react instinctively in the present, good spatial awareness, fine motor dexterity, apply tactics and 3) a bit of Ni for good measure to foresee consequences, creativity and intuitive hunches. It's perfect for Hunger Games.


I think human games are same in every situation, ISTP is powerful in tactical game, but let’s visualize the situation:
1-New place with 16 type, needs practical intelligence and also strategic intelligence too: OK NTs are better in new challenges, frankly ISTPs are better in practical intelligence but victory need both that ENTJ are master in them
Anyway I think this is normal that an ISFP or ISTJ or any STs defend from their powers and merits but this cannot change anything and this is natural human reaction.
finally I want mentioned two points and I finish this discussion 1-As an ENTJ I don’t accept any game that another person has made for me, I only play with my cards ,I think I try to destroy game structure with convincing others , because I did it repeatedly and I think most of ENTJs are the same.
2-as I said we don’t try use practical intelligence
ISTP or any other powerful STs are forced to fight with 15 types not 1...this is our art to lead another in specific goal.
We use our tactics when our victim is tired and vulnerable...
roud:


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

@_dcclxxii_ Hunger Games is a game by others, that's kinda the purpose. It's in the real world, so the ISTPs could die first and the least expected could win, no one knows for sure. It's not the most likely scenario, but it's by no means impossible.

The problem with your approach is that it requires your opponent to be tired and vulnerable already, which would mean that any type could do just as well in that scenario. The executive approach only works when you have something that someone else wants, and in Hunger Games that would be zero. Expect to get back-stabbed.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

For anyone who has not seen the Hunger Games, here you go:


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Honestly I think ENTPs would, Ne is an Extraverted function. Do you know how we get talk a million unrelated but connected thoughts in such a quick time while we debate? It's because Ne is always thinking, is always looking at the objects and seeing what it can do with it. Ti stores it all in its folders/tabs so when the moment presents itself an ENTP can unload millions of thoughts already thought of. That works with training and basically everything. I've had loads of training and in my unit the only other types to come close to myself in physical competitive events are ISTPs, INTJs, ESTPs, and an ISFP.

Also as an ENTP we have tools that put us a distinct advantage in a Hunger Games type of situation:


"With Extraverted Intuition dominating their personality, the ENTP's primary interest in life is understanding the world that they live in. They are constantly absorbing ideas and images about the situations they are presented in their lives. Using their intuition to process this information, they are usually extremely quick and accurate in their ability to size up a situation. With the exception of their ENFP cousin, the ENTP has a deeper understanding of their environment than any of the other types."

"Dominant Ne implies a philosophical attitude towards physical territory (). If someone or something forces such a person out of a certain territory (a job, a room, a business, etc.), he or she quickly switches to thinking of alternatives ("that's fine, I was thinking of leaving anyway"). If one has items stolen, one quickly forgets about them and finds one didn't need them much anyway. It's hard to attach a Ne type to material possessions. But if someone attacks their "potential" (talents, opportunities, and any other "unrealized potential") or their intellectual territory (their ideas and vision), that's quite another story. Here Ne types can and will put up a fight and will wear out nearly any opponent. Just as Se types are able to constantly keep track of opponents' level of will, energy, and power and attack them when they are weak, Ne types are able to constantly keep track of opponents' mental state and thought organization and attack them mentally when their thought processes are disorganized (this applies to confrontational situations)."

"Ne implies the ability to model other people's thought structures and understand how other people's worldviews fit together. This understanding allows one to explain new information or ideas to them in a way that they can understand, based on their existing level of understanding. Ne types enjoy helping people with hidden potential develop it into conscious and recognized strengths. They like to help others experience insight — or a holistic intuitive understanding of concepts."

I couldn't use the quote butting because I'm typing this on my phone, but Ne dominant types analyze everything and everyone constantly, we see how we can use "everything" to our advantage, as an ENTP we store all of this information for use at any given moment. We size up not only situations but people also, we keep track of their thought structures and we use that to determine their skills and what their most likely to do and what's the most likely way to kill each individual. With Fe as a tertiary function we are great manipulators, which helps with betraying and using people, Ne-Ti combo also makes us great at strategizing in the moment no matter how often the situation changes.

I really think a lot of people on this thread have a misconception of what Ne exactly is or the capabilities of an ENTP or xNTP have to their advantage and since people on this thread pretty much shows how people think then in a hunger games situation they would highly underestimate the potential if xNTPs which would put the situation in our favor about every time.


----------



## Ikari_T (Apr 10, 2012)

There is one distinct advantage the Feelers have over the Thinkers. Feelers are very in tune with other people's emotions, so they can quickly manipulate and twist it in a way that their trust can go into their direction. Of course, this only works with less experienced feelers. But if intellect is high, both thinkers and feelers can be fooled into trusting that person. 

An ENTJ once said, "I once had an intellectual conversation with somebody I thought who's ENTJ, but in fact she is an ESFP."

Thinkers sometimes can be quite blunt and it's difficult to trust their so-called "logic". The feelers would be less inclined to trust the regardless of their logical strategy. They would think "something's not right about this person" and keep tabs on him.


----------



## dcclxxii (Apr 18, 2012)

Inguz said:


> @ Hunger Games is a game by others, that's kinda the purpose. It's in the real world, so the ISTPs could die first and the least expected could win, no one knows for sure. It's not the most likely scenario, but it's by no means impossible.
> 
> The problem with your approach is that it requires your opponent to be tired and vulnerable already, which would mean that any type could do just as well in that scenario. The executive approach only works when you have something that someone else wants, and in Hunger Games that would be zero. Expect to get back-stabbed.


As I said I have finished the conversation,anyway thanks for answer.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

You don't make a master plan in the hunger games, you run the crawp away from the wild animals, fire balls or whatever else the makers send to you and hope to get lucky.

Survival skills, a fit body, knowledge of weaponry, and luck are what's necessary.
- And sponsors.


----------



## VoiceOfSilver (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, the INTJ, absolutely. Who else is independent enough- materially and emotionally and physically? xD


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

I was watching the Net (1995) the other day. Jeremy Northam plays the part of the evil genius Jack Devlin, who I think is ENTP 7. He uses Ne + Ti to assassinate various individuals in the most unconventional ways. He also has well developed Fe for charming Sandra Bullock’s character, Angela Bennett. Nonetheless every evil genius has his weaknesses and in his case, the devil is in the details. At various key points in the story, he misses important details. It’s not what you see, but what you don’t see or sense that can lead to an individuals’s demise. 

Theoretically, any of the 16 types can win the Hunger Games. It’s not only a matter of utilising one’s strengths, but understanding one’s weaknesses as well.


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

I think the sensors would survive the longest. Otherwise it's a lot about luck.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

ENTP or INTP


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

If there were a mbti hunger games and the types of each individual were listed, with the prevailing existing stereotypes of STP's, it's most likely that they would be the most targeted. Thus improving the chances of the IXTJ types winning. Survivalist discussion boards are heavily overrepresented by J & IXTJ types. This is not to say that IXTJ's are the most pessimistic about the future, rather they're probably the types that are most prepared for and interested in what will happen in the future.


----------



## formal riot (May 6, 2012)

well breaking it down, 
I>E Having to confine in yourself as you murder people you dont know
S>N You need to be planning in the present not the future, things will change
T>F Have to put emotions aside and act with your mind
P>J Anything can happen and planning may sow one down

ISTP


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I would just build an underground world with a _Taco Bell_ and a panic room to avoid the Hunger Games.
Pass me the hot sauce mu-cha-cha!


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Loving all the INFP remarks so far...


----------



## egsomy (Jan 12, 2012)

INTJs:There's a reason why they call us the masterminds/strategists.


----------



## Eli Ayers (Apr 30, 2012)

I would straight up win.


----------



## debugger (May 17, 2012)

I would kill everybody and take everything i can find.


----------



## Eli Ayers (Apr 30, 2012)

I can actually fight and think, so I would pretty much punch your face and steal your stuff.


----------



## KatHorcrux (Sep 18, 2010)

ENTJ, because _I_ would win.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

In a close match-up, one of the NJ factions. What is the X-factor that tips the scales of battle in their favor?


* *




Soundtrack


----------



## _Jagodei_ (Sep 23, 2010)

Erm... definitely not me. I'm too sappy. 
ISTP goes for the win.


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know why I just can't steal some food, dig a hole and bury myself. Come up in a little over a week and be the survivor… TBH, I'd just wait for the rest to kill themselves and come up, kill the last one and win… Most simple, and self preserving way, make it seem like I mysteriously died and the body lost. So, when the last person see's me, N's would be too worried to figure out how I came back. S's would be too busy observering how I lived by how they would've done it or what is on me when I face them. F's would be too busy trying to charm me and slip a knife between my ribs when they get close enough. T's would be too busy thinking the fastest and best way to kill me. Sketchy, but you get the idea…


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

ENTJ or xSTP

all the INFPs would suicide.
just sayin'


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

infps are actually good hiders.


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd definitely say the INTJ haha


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, were it anyone at random belonging to each of the sixteen types, it could be a toss-up. Of course, I volunteer as tribute, so ENTP obviously wins.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Normally I'd say ISTP but I want to live so....ISFJ. Help out the normal winner, then turn on him.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

laney said:


> Normally I'd say ISTP but I want to live so....ISFJ. Help out the normal winner, then turn on him.


Unfortunately, ISTPs tend to work alone...


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

Damnit...I'm dead


----------



## Noelle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say INFJ would definitely have a chance. 

I think under the stress of the situation, it would bring out the ESTP shadow a roaring and they'd kick it into survival instinct mode instead of emotionally imploding like an INFP. They'd put up that 'people wall' so they wouldn't become too attached to the people they have to kill, and the "I" would help them go it alone.

INFJ are known to be planners just like INTJ, but they have their Fe to help them out. Aka, all of your sponsors are belong to us. 


Now, of course, after we won the games, our conscience would eat us alive and we'd /suicide later. But surviving the games themselves would be easy.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

Types that can analyze and improvise would have the best chance of winning. So ENTP, ESTP, or ISTP. The xSTPs would have an edge in environmental awareness due to their Se. But don't count out the ENTPs! We are generally more charming and definitely more strategic than our S cousins are.

I think the INTPs would struggle because they would tend to over-analyze everything. And the J's would struggle because they are not as natural at improvisation as the P's are. I think the F's in general would struggle because the Arena is a very harsh world... but the sensitive INFP idealists would struggle the most.

That said, any individual could potentially rise to the occasion, regardless of type.


----------



## Eluquise (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it depends on how well rounded each person is too. Being an ISFJ, I can agree that I would be far from ideal, but I think we could be pretty tough if we wanted to. The issue to get past would be the killing part. Other than that, I believe we'd be fairly decent at surviving pretty far into the game. Something like this would really depend on the actual situation.


----------



## failwhale (Jan 31, 2012)

I love the fact that 43.75% of the 16 types here argue that ISTP should win while the other 50% said that THEIR type would win. --- yet there's only one out of 158 post that comes from ISTP themselves (the rest 6.25%) who claims the title..

...I guess when you're rich, you don't have anything to prove.. :crazy:


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

failwhale said:


> I love the fact that 43.75% of the 16 types here argue that ISTP should win while the other 50% said that THEIR type would win. --- yet there's only one out of 158 post that comes from ISTP themselves (the rest 6.25%) who claims the title..
> 
> ...I guess when you're rich, you don't have anything to prove.. :crazy:


STATISTICS! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## KingFrog (Feb 15, 2012)

Let's be realistic here. 

Which type produces the most armed forces?
Which type produces the most athletes? 

If we find those two answers, we'll have the winner.
Although some hunger games are won with clever rouses, most hunger games are won with brawny power.

Find the brawniest type. (The type with the most aptitude to push their body.) 
And you'll find the winner.


----------



## Santiago Serantes Raposo (May 10, 2012)

Most FJ's would most likely be the first ones to die.


The 4 last standing would most likely be:
-In one hand: ISTP and ESTP (overall they generally exceed the others in skill)
-In the other hand: ENTJ and ENFJ (they would be busy watching the games while everyone else kill each other, ENFJ, even with his/her FJ condition, would probably be able to convince people not to killhim/her and try to form a group of "friends")


----------



## Santiago Serantes Raposo (May 10, 2012)

I can see how this Hunger Games would happen:

-The ENFJ would invoke/appeal to the feelings of the other FJ's, the INFP and the ENFP, and form a group of "friends".
-The ENTJ would probably convince the NT's that the oly mean to survival is to join him and form another group.
-The ESTJ would probably join either the ENTJ or the ENFJ group, depending on the circumstances.
-The ISTP and the ESTP wouldn't like to join any group due to their nature (specially the ISTP), but seeing themselves overwhelmed by the other groups they would decide to form an alliance till the only ones left are them, and then they would have a duel to death.

Here we have our epic battle: The "badass" couple, the ENTJ group and the ENFJ group fighting each other to survive.


----------



## EdBogie (Aug 15, 2011)

If I went in alone:

The plan: Stay hidden the whole time, hunt for food, never kill anyone, plan my actions around the schedule of the arena, and where the other's would most likely be, try to avoid everyone as to not get too emotionally attached.

The reality: End up getting attached to someone like Rue despite my plans, get killed trying to save them.

If the other person going in from my district was my best friend:

The plan: Go in there like a roaring lion, adrenaline pumping, ready to beat whoever came near my friend to a bloody pulp. After everyone is dead, and we're the only ones left, I'd eat the poison berries and die, content that my job is complete and my friend is safe.

The reality: I'd die after a few days from starvation/thirst upon giving my friend all the food. -OR- Someone would kill my friend, I'd go after them in a fit of rage and revenge, unable to think logically, and get myself killed.

...either way I'm screwed. >_<


----------



## Santiago Serantes Raposo (May 10, 2012)

EdBogie said:


> If I went in alone:
> 
> The plan: Stay hidden the whole time, hunt for food, never kill anyone, plan my actions around the schedule of the arena, and where the other's would most likely be, try to avoid everyone as to not get too emotionally attached.
> 
> ...


This is why I said FJ's would more likely be the first ones to die (Except ENFJ). You would more likely befriend and ENFJ and get killed by either an ISTP, an ESTP or someone who "follows" an ENTJ.


Feelers are screwed in these kind of things like battle to death.


----------



## Pseudowho (Jun 18, 2011)

I may spend the time I am alive in there trying to save others for as long as I can. Once I can no longer save (for whatever reason), my purpose in there would be over and I would probably kill myself.

Of course I wouldn't know unless I were in that situation. I may kill someone out of panic (because yes, I would be scared shitless), but I wouldn't be able to live with myself afterwards.

And if by some miracle I made it out as the survivor, I would spend the rest of my life trying to bring that government down. No bitch gonna intentionally run a society like that and get away with it. If I didn't succeed, I would hope to at least create a spark to light some gas amongst the population.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh God, I could see this thread become wrong on so many levels because of typist things and whatnot, but definitely ISTP. They're badass, lol. I could just picture an ISTP guy sitting in a treetop with a bunch of boulders he found, possibly stolen from the river bottom or whatever. My allies and I would be sleeping under that same tree. He'd silently observe the scene, and then... BOOM!!!! Blood flies everwhere, and we all moan/scream and then die. Then, he'd jump out of the tree and sprint into a new spot to solitarilty think of a new action plan. Paying attention to his surroundings, of course. I always feel safe when I'm around xSTPs... XD

Katniss is an ISTP, after all.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Let me know if there is any hunger games going on around.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Santiago Serantes Raposo said:


> Feelers are screwed in these kind of things like battle to death.


Id like to test this theory. :tongue:

I think in the heat of the moment, survival instincts may just kick in and there is more to personal skill than just cognitive functions.


----------



## emberwing (Jan 19, 2011)

As an INFP let me just say that when it comes to instinctual survival I am BRUTAL and I have scared the absolute CRAP out of my best friends because I nearly broke a persons nose when he surprised me, not to mention the brief defense course our school had where I CREAMED the guy by ripping the fake rubber knife out of his hand and STABBING HIM WITH IT.

That's just me anyway. If you scare me enough you can be damn well sure you'll at least get some bruises and bite marks for it.

As for the type I'd root for out of sterotype, ISTP. They're pretty badass. Everyone's individual, I'm sure at least one INFP one the Hunger Games in the past.


----------



## failwhale (Jan 31, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> I'd worm my way into everybody's hearts. I'd become friends with everyone and start a rebellion. ^^ Haha. And then I'd realize that the folks in the capitol are really all just in need of a psychologist, so I'd take on that role and make everything a happy, peaceful place.


Hey ENFP, I know we're cool and all, but in life and death situation, I wouldn't waste my time hearing your gibberish.. I'd slit your throat before you can say a word.. Sorry, you're probably not an excellent accomplice anyway.

roud:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I don't know which type would win, but my strategy would probably be to distance myself, while still maintaining an understanding of the group's dynamics. I'd try to understand each individual's strengths and weaknesses. I'd run around a lot and get a sense of the area and terrain, what I'd be dealing with. I'd look for the best hiding places, and the best places out of reach. 

I wouldn't even have to play off people, they'd likely do that enough to each other. People are generally pretty transparent.

The real difficulty is when it's down to you and a few others. I was good at these types of games as a kid, although real death wasn't involved. I was rarely the last one standing, though, but I was usually _one _of the last ones.

Now, I've never read the book, and haven't seen the movie yet. But, I _think_ I've got a basic idea of what it's about, so there you go.

Actually, I had a friend who said I'd be the first to lose in 'Survivor', because I'd argue with everyone and they'd all hate me and kick me out. Perhaps this would equate to being killed as well.


----------



## Santiago Serantes Raposo (May 10, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> I'd worm my way into everybody's hearts. I'd become friends with everyone and start a rebellion. ^^ Haha. And then I'd realize that the folks in the capitol are really all just in need of a psychologist, so I'd take on that role and make everything a happy, peaceful place.





failwhale said:


> Hey ENFP, I know we're cool and all, but in life and death situation, I wouldn't waste my time hearing your gibberish.. I'd slit your throat before you can say a word.. Sorry, you're probably not an excellent accomplice anyway.
> 
> roud:





Word Dispenser said:


> I don't know which type would win, but my strategy would probably be to distance myself, while still maintaining an understanding of the group's dynamics. I'd try to understand each individual's strengths and weaknesses. I'd run around a lot and get a sense of the area and terrain, what I'd be dealing with. I'd look for the best hiding places, and the best places out of reach.
> 
> I wouldn't even have to play off people, they'd likely do that enough to each other. People are generally pretty transparent.
> 
> ...





Me said:


> I can see how this Hunger Games would happen:
> 
> -The ENFJ would invoke/appeal to the feelings of the other FJ's, the INFP and the ENFP, and form a group of "friends".
> -The ENTJ would probably convince the NT's that the oly mean to survival is to join him and form another group.
> ...


I knew my supositions were more or less right.


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

TBH, I'd probably sacrifice myself early on. There's no way I'd be strong/fast enough to keep myself alive and kill everyone else, so I might as well do the noble thing and let people feast on my corpse.

Oh, but if I was in shape? _Whole different story. _I don't have any scruples about brutally bludgeoning someone to death to preserve my own life. It's great for relieving stress!

In general, I don't think INTPs would fare terribly well. There's the risk of hesitating too long when making decisions, and forgetting to pay attention to your surroundings, and not being bold enough to win sponsors. I think we're better suited to the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

i would win because i would start to cry and run and hide, people wouldnt see me as a threat and then when they kill each other i drop a rock on the sole person's head. end game.

ISFJ subforum would get lots of donuts and hotwings


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I know I'd lose but not because of my type, just because I have no experience with weaponry, hand to hand combat, or playing mind games. I can climb trees and that's the extent of my abilties. :tongue:


----------



## AmazonGea (Jan 21, 2012)

I can tell you as an INFP, I would lose. While reading, I imagined myself attempting a peaceful sit-in in the arena. I'm pretty sure I'd be beheaded immediately.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

This thread:



> blah blah blah
> 
> stereotype this, stereotype that
> 
> ...


ect.


----------



## ToiletWater13 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think one of the ENT_ types would win, but I'm not sure.

I'd die probably right at the end. Somehow. XD


----------



## WhatItTakes (May 31, 2012)

ENTJ's for the win we don't care about you lol just kiddin


----------



## pumpkins (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, us INFPs would lose, that's for sure.


----------



## Hawkx (May 29, 2011)

If the hunger game was a bit slower in pace, then INTJs would have the advantage to think. Other than that, we would be horrible if the game was fast paced. Our thinking would become our disadvantage because we like to think a lot and plan things a lot. 

I believe that sensors have an advantage in a fast pace environment due to their ability to rely on experience. Rather than thinking, they would use their memory to perform a task that requires you to act fast.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Welp, ISFJ would die 'cause I couldn't kill a bunny if my life were to depend on it.

My type would probably be the first to go.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Cassie said:


> Welp, ISFJ would die 'cause I couldn't kill a bunny if my life were to depend on it.
> 
> My type would probably be the first to go.


correction ISFJ type 2 would die, im makin it to the end baby!


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> correction ISFJ type 2 would die, im makin it to the end baby!


Your strategy is probably the only thing an ISFJ could be capable of in that situation--it was smart. I still couldn't do it though, haha. Yes, I am type 2. -.- Sucks for me, that's the worst possible personality for survivor-mode...


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

IMO i think us sensors would die first.... that's being realistic... and who would win? It would be a battle between INTJ and ENTP i'm guessing.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

I think ISTP would win. They're perfect for that situation, I think.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

BimboBarbie said:


> IMO i think us sensors would die first.... that's being realistic... and who would win? It would be a battle between INTJ and ENTP i'm guessing.


INtuitives do tend to be better thinkers, but what is the strength of us Sensors? Being aware of our surroundings. I think we'd have the upperhand here.

Add that with P--easily adaptable to new situations.

Add that with T--less inclined to care about the others, better fit for own survival.

Add that with I--being alone.

I'm tellin' ya. Those ISTP's, Man


----------



## failwhale (Jan 31, 2012)

Cassie said:


> INtuitives do tend to be better thinkers, but what is the strength of us Sensors? Being aware of our surroundings. I think we'd have the upperhand here.
> 
> Add that with P--easily adaptable to new situations.
> 
> ...


Thank you! :frustrating:


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

failwhale said:


> Thank you! :frustrating:


The ISTP I know is great with tools and fixing stuff, anything practical and hands-on. We all have our strengths!


----------



## Santiago Serantes Raposo (May 10, 2012)

Feelers would definetly be screwd!! xD

ISTP/ESTP FTW!


----------



## ToiletWater13 (Jun 7, 2011)

> _blah blah blah_
> 
> _stereotype this, stereotype that_
> 
> ...



I just noticed this, and about died at the "TJ pissing contest" and "E_FP sex scenes" XD The "NF suicide bonfire party" made me grin, too, because...well...I thought that of myself originally, and I'm an NF type~


----------



## Theclassof2014 (Jun 23, 2011)

I think INFP (Or whatever Ruo was) because she would just hide in trees till everyone else dies.


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)

Theclassof2014 said:


> I think INFP (Or whatever Ruo was) because she would just hide in trees till everyone else dies.


That makes no sense. 

Logic aside, ESFP!


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my, this situation is tickling my brain already. Definitely an INTJ problem to fix.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm an INTP but in a legit survival situation, I will do what I must to survive. Anything or anyone that poses a real threat will be dealt with judiciously. Any planning will have to be done on the fly, as best I can, with whatever information I have. I don't know what people think we'd just stand around and get killed for. Please.


----------



## MadCatter (Jun 13, 2010)

Unfortrunately, just scanning quickly while at work, so I really apologize if it's all been said before, but in case it hasn't ... I want to point out that I think that many introverts would have a very difficult time surviving the hunger game arena. This is based on how very important it is that the contestant appeal to the people of the capital, and to their sponsors. It isn't just being good at being an emotional recluse, or throwing a knife, it's being able to forge intelligent truces, and appeal to the masses. Something decisive and adaptive. They don't necessarily have to actually enjoy people, but they better be good at using people, and thinking on their toes. What type fits this description?


----------



## aravis (Apr 2, 2012)

MadCatter said:


> Unfortrunately, just scanning quickly while at work, so I really apologize if it's all been said before, but in case it hasn't ... I want to point out that I think that many introverts would have a very difficult time surviving the hunger game arena. This is based on how very important it is that the contestant appeal to the people of the capital, and to their sponsors. It isn't just being good at being an emotional recluse, or throwing a knife, it's being able to forge intelligent truces, and appeal to the masses. Something decisive and adaptive. They don't necessarily have to actually enjoy people, but they better be good at using people, and thinking on their toes. What type fits this description?



Y'ALL. 

First of all, I agree with the above^, you have to manipulate people in liking you.
Second, I definitely don't think that brute force will beat out a skilled tactician. If you give an NT any kind of brawn, they are quite the force to be reckoned with. 
Who says Feelers can't kill people? ENFPs and ENFJs would get all the little parachutes. So, take that.


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

I'm an INFP, and I think that we would not do so well. My vote is for an ISTP.


----------



## CaptainWayward (Jun 8, 2012)

INTP

Hunger Games, High Stress << shadow functions? ENTJ, yes plz.


----------



## LunacyxFringe (Oct 4, 2011)

ISTP. I don't have to think twice about it.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

On second thoughts, most of the mbti types could win this. However, the pacifistic infp would be the first type likely to die.

ISTJ Sentinel | Oddly Developed Types


----------



## yarrboots (Mar 6, 2013)

Gee, I'd like to see this play out in a real MBTI-Hunger Games setting.

My vote goes to the ENTJ. They'll take the glory and the win, but the INTJ will also survive and find an escape, if not one-up the ENTJ at the last minute. Or I could be completely wrong and an ISTJ and INFJ duo would outsmart the former.


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

ISTP, hands down :laughing:


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Man what the point of this.

Y'all know NTS WINNIN THIS SHIT!!!!!

Grand strategy infiltrate all other groups.

Make materials for the SJs

Make Weapons for the SPs

and

Tell the NFs you love them. 

and then 

WHAMMO
Big Reveal, Materials explode, weapons explode, and NFs heart breaks.

Then the NTPs make some kind of fake poison to knock out all of the NTs until all who are left are an ENTP boy and an INTJ girl. 

we redo the scene where they almost took each others life. Games Over

and then Pan off to random scene where "All the NTs wake up?" To be continued.


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife (Apr 17, 2013)

Aelthwyn said:


> I don't know who would win, but my thoughts for my own type are as follows:
> thinks - this doesn't have to be this way, it's wrong, nobody should die, I'm not playing by their rules, we don't have to do this, we can change it!
> runs and hides.
> possibly tries to secretly help others who are injured but not yet dead.
> ...


I second this thought. Although I have some wilderness survival training, I would probably spend the entirety of the games thinking of a way to defy the system. And I would probably get murdered trying to make an ally that I wouldn't ever trust at all in the first place.

My flight instinct is easily sent into overdrive though, so maybe I wouldn't die at the very beginning.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

Any type could win, providing they put their skill to good use. You could succeed through little more than intelligence, which NT types possess, and the strategy of TJs would be a fierce opposition. The confidence and mindset of extroversion might fare better, but are more easily manipulated. I'd say ENTJ, INTJ or INTP.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Gut feeling would be ENTJ,
But having said that I think the ENFJ would be able to navigate the social networking of the whole thing very well,
Creating those packs and getting what they want done through those packs :O

But who knows,
It depends on the individual really haha


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon (Apr 28, 2012)

Pfff! Infp here. I don't get attached to people easily. 

ESTP- good at fighting and sensing danger but isn't very far sighted
ISTP- basically ESTP but with less charisma

ENTP- their intricate schemes will get them killed in no time
ENTJ- they're perfect in every way, they've got it all; just back stab them while they're doing their evil "I'm taking over the world" laugh (works every time)

ESTJ and ISTJ- let them kill each other

ISFP- don't be fooled by their innocent act; kill them right away before they find a "protector"


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

ISTP would probably survive the longest. INFJ would probably die first.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

MyNameIsTooLon said:


> ENTJ- they're perfect in every way, they've got it all; just back stab them while they're doing their evil "I'm taking over the world" laugh (works every time)


It's true, that is our greatest weakness.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

MrShatter said:


> ISTP
> They do that shit for fun.


I've got to agree with that. I love Hunger Games and am fully prepared in case I get to play.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

My friend said I'd die either first or last: "You'd go into a trance and either people would forget you were there or they'd kill you straight away" And I think I'm ENFP.

That, along with other things, means I'm gonna have to say ISTP for da winner. Is Katniss ISTP or ISTJ? (or something else)

Alex Rider is ISTP and that kid gets himself out of everything. (not at all for the sake of the plot; along with Katniss, obvs):ninja:


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon (Apr 28, 2012)

INTJ and INTP- they might be tricky but they suck at fighting; keep your eyes on them and stab them the first chance you get (preferably in the middle of a lot of activity so they don't have time to think)

ISFJ- try to ally with them, they'll be your best bet; pretend to risk your life saving them a few times too so they'll feel indebted to you (kill them last)

ESFJ- despite the bravado, they're all cowards at heart; come at them with your biggest sword

INFJ- they don't have any real glaring weaknesses; corner them with your ISFJ and hope for the best


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

MyNameIsTooLon said:


> INFJ- they don't have any real glaring weaknesses; corner them with your ISFJ and hope for the best


Same as INTJ's, oblivious to their surroundings (inferior Se)


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Isn't the fun part winning over the sponsors? I have decent botanical knowledge, but no expert. I enjoy hunting and can gut, skin and prep my own meat. But I don't like hurting people. I've taken martial arts more than half my life, but I don't particularly enjoy violence. I am able to defend myself but I think for an ESTP to be a killer, would require training to kill. They'd need to come from a career district. We're not heartless.


----------



## gleeful (Nov 10, 2013)

Definitely ESTP in my opinion.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

final battle would probably be between ISTP and ENTJ in my opinion, maybe ESTP too.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know why over one is underrating INTP. They supposedly make good athletes having and act very quickly. They're probably on par with ISTP and ESTP for acting quickly. Ne would useful for understanding the arena similar to how Wireress understood the Arena was a clock. A math and science based INTP will be exceptionally intelligent and will use their knowledge to help win the game.

*With a well-developed understanding of their environment and the ability to act very quickly, they may good athletes.
*
http://www.personalitypage.com/html/INTP_per.html


----------



## Aubrey.Russell (10 mo ago)

asewland said:


> ENTP- We'd invent an awesome new weapon that would end the Games in 10 minutes.


Heck yeah e


asewland said:


> ENTP- We'd invent an awesome new weapon that would end the Games in 10 minutes.


Actually, we would make the plan to build a super weapon, then start building it, and get bored halfway through. The real reason we would win, is by using our charm to get sponsors, then stockpile all the food. Until finally all the other people would have no choice but to come fight for the food, in consequence killing each other. While we were waiting from the bushes.


----------

